

New York professor installs camera in head - powrtoch
http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/12/02/new.york.camera.head/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This appears to be the same story as submitted over a week ago. No comments
there, but a different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937112>

